# New European record for a R35GTR



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Today at Santa Pod (2/10/10) a new European record was set for a R35GTR over the 1/4 mile. Congratulations to everyone involved with the project.








.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So it's fast, and looks mean as hell! Has it got stickers around the headlights to make them look like they swoop back more? looks good!

Would look 100x better with a spolier but i'm guessing this would affect times


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Really glad I was there to see this "live"


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

even better live

Best bit was watching new european record stickers being put on the car afterwards (FFS where the 4)


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

nice..


----------

